# בוקר טללים הירווני



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody:

I would like to know the meaning of this sentence, since I find its structure a little bit strange.

Context:
בוקר טללים הירווני ולפני דרך מלך 
נבל וכתר חיברוני לשיר מעלות 
עוד הגיגי הומים בי ולטיפת קרן שמש 
חוט שרעפי גדע באחת

Greetings

Carlos


----------



## arbelyoni

It is an odd wording. As I understand it, there should be a comma: בוקר, טללים הירווני; "morning, dewdrops have saturated me".


----------



## origumi

See here: http://www.diggiloo.net/?1989ilx


----------



## CarlitosMS

origumi said:


> See here: http://www.diggiloo.net/?1989ilx



The translation appearing on that page doesn't convince me much, so I wrote this post to know how to translate this double noun construction, "a morning of dew"/ "a dewy morning" or "the morning dew".


----------



## origumi

CarlitosMS said:


> The translation appearing on that page doesn't convince me much


You are right, "the morning dew" is not so good translation. Either "a morning of dew" or "a dewy morning" are better. Hebrew is less prone to use adjectives in such places than English, so both alternative sounds equally reasonable. In other words, although the form is "noun of noun" in Hebrew, the meaning may be equivalent to "adjective noun" in English.


----------



## arbelyoni

> ... Either "a morning of dew" or "a dewy morning" are better.



But הירווני [/hirvuni/] is plural (referring to טללים?), so to my understanding בוקר טללים is not a construct state. If it were, it should have been הירווני [/hirvani/] referring to בוקר.


----------



## origumi

arbelyoni said:


> But הירווני [/hirvuni/] is plural (referring to טללים?), so to my understanding בוקר טללים is not a construct state. If it were, it should have been הירווני [/hirvani/] referring to בוקר.


But this is a well known poetical trick (Hebrew and foreign), conjugating the verb to meet the gender or number of the "wrong" word. This song is practically "pseudo poetry" - pretentious word selection with nothing much behind, an attempt to author a Eurovision song, remote from the "Yossi Gispan" flat style and yet catchy enough to win the local (Israeli) contest even if leaving no chance to win the real, European, one. So delving too deep into the words and their relations may be futile.

Take for example the following verse:

וארא אורְחת פרות
רהטה נוהרות
עודות חוּרפָן כבשים
אלי באר שָֹשֹים

Both verbs (נוהרות, ששים) could be singular in prose, but naturally pluralized and change gender in poetic context.


----------



## arbelyoni

> But this is a well known poetical trick (Hebrew and foreign),  conjugating the verb to meet the gender or number of the "wrong" word.



Of course, poetic license...
Thank you for the other example.


----------



## utopia

I think one should listen to the song. I think there might be another word: עם.

עם בוקר טללים הרווני.

If that is the case then it's - With the sunrise the dewdrops staurated me...


----------

